# Probar Bobina Llave Megane



## Jokerunited (Sep 3, 2017)

No se si sabeis como funciona la llave de arranque de un megane, pero la idea parece simple.

1- Tiene una bobina que entiendo que es la que genera corriente
2-. Un Microcontrolador que de alguna forma modulara una señal de salida.

Bien pues no funciona, el coche pone tarjeta no reconocida, total que mirando por internet, suele ser fallo de la bobina. 

La abri y las soldaduras estaban un poco flojas, pero las solde bien y sigue sin reconocerla.

La pregunta al final es: La bobina tiene 3 puntos, y en mi cabeza, con el tester entre alguno de ellos, deberia obtener continuidad ¿no? 
¿Como podría comprobar si la bobina esta bien?


La bobina es esta: (no me deja ponerlo como link)


Aun asi, por 4,50 pedire la bobina por probar, ya que respecto a los 150€ de una llave nueva, merece la pena, pero me surgio la duda.....

Gracias a todos. ...


----------



## jhon b (Sep 20, 2017)

la tarjeta esta desprogramada y al parecer aunque cambies dicha bobina lo mas probable es que esta no sea reconocida.


----------



## soulblack (Sep 22, 2017)

La llave viene programada únicamente para la ecu a la cual esta siendo usada,debes pedir copia a planta.ya que si no,no va a ser reconocida por el sistema.y si pides llave nueva hay que reprogramar absolutamente todo desde llave,transponder y ecu para que reconozca y halla encendido.


----------



## fila91 (Nov 13, 2017)

Amigo, a veces cuando falla algun modulo del sistema del inmovilizador . ,mejor opto por desactivarlo, dime que modelo de ecu tienes ( computadora de motor) y puedo apoyarte con el procedimiento! Saludos


----------

